# Surefire E2D defender NRA Incan.



## BenChiew (Apr 19, 2012)

I came across a Surefire E2D defender and marked NRA Defender. It has got a crenellated bezel and sports a 60lumens incandescent bulb. What differs from the regular E2D Defender is the tail end. The NRA edition Is rounded unlike the usual crown / scalloped found in regular E2D. They also appear in both old and new surefire name engraving. 

When was this issued?
What was the purpose?
How many were issued?

For those that have them, do you mind uploading images of the serial number and to check if it has an old or new surefire logo. 

It does not seem to be readily available on eBay or anywhere else. Why is that so?


----------



## LE6920 (Apr 26, 2012)

There are several NRA Surefires. I have seen 6P, 9P, G2, etc, so no surprised to see a E2 version. As to exactly how many were made? Who knows for sure. I would guess more than you think probably. I wouldn't expect it to be super, super rare.


----------



## BenChiew (May 9, 2012)

Saw a 6p gun metal colour with NRA on it.


----------



## Paladin (May 22, 2012)

The NRA Defender came with an unshrouded clicky tailcap. I bought one just to have a Black "L4" when used with a KL4 from OpticsHQ. When visiting the NRA National Firearm Museum in Fairfax, VA I saw the gun metal 6P's in the gift shop.

Paladin


----------



## BenChiew (May 23, 2012)

Paladin said:


> The NRA Defender came with an unshrouded clicky tailcap. I bought one just to have a Black "L4" when used with a KL4 from OpticsHQ. When visiting the NRA National Firearm Museum in Fairfax, VA I saw the gun metal 6P's in the gift shop.
> 
> Paladin



How much was the 6p gun metal selling for at the gift shop? Thanks.


----------

